# gordon and gilmer countys



## satchmo (Apr 7, 2006)

We've added two more tracts to our club. A small one in Gordon county (50 acres) and 140 acres in Gilmer county near Talking rock creek. These are not archery only leases.
We still have a few spots open in Murray (gun and bow) and whitfield(archery only).


----------



## todd (Apr 7, 2006)

*club*

Can you give me some info on the Gordon and Murray co. clubs.


----------



## satchmo (Apr 7, 2006)

*pm*

I've sent you a pm.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey does the 140 ac on talking rock creek have any turkeys on it?Where exactly is this track in gilmer county? I know where talking rock is.Is it close to that?Do you have to pay full club memberships just to hunt this track?


----------



## satchmo (Apr 7, 2006)

*Gilmer tract*



			
				GA DAWG said:
			
		

> Hey does the 140 ac on talking rock creek have any turkeys on it?Where exactly is this track in gilmer county? I know where talking rock is.Is it close to that?Do you have to pay full club memberships just to hunt this track?


The tract is in the very south west part of gilmer county south off hi. 136. Talking rock creek feeds out of carters lake. There are turkeys on this tract. Yes, you do have to pay full membership dues, but you'll never see anyone.Lots of deer.
This is a good tract. Pm me if you'd like to see it.


----------



## rvonscherr (Apr 7, 2006)

I'd be interested in the gilmer county lease.  Can you send me some info or a number to call.

Thanks,


----------



## satchmo (Apr 7, 2006)

*pm*

I've sent you a pm.


----------



## wildwing (Apr 7, 2006)

like more info on club


----------



## satchmo (Apr 8, 2006)

*pm*



			
				wildwing said:
			
		

> like more info on club


I've sent you a pm.


----------



## dmvs31 (Apr 8, 2006)

*gordan*

more info on gordan..


----------



## aglenhere (Apr 8, 2006)

*gordon county*



			
				dmvs31 said:
			
		

> more info on gordan..


The Gordon county tract is small (50 acres) so we will only put one family membersip on it . That is all we have in gordon. It's a nice little tract right off of highway 136 west of 411.


----------



## satchmo (Apr 8, 2006)

*Gordon county is lease*

I have not talked to Glen yet today but we took our membership for the Gordon county lease today. A father and son,they are going turkey hunting in the morning.
We still have spots in murray, whitfield and gilmer.


----------



## satchmo (Apr 11, 2006)

*some spots still open*

We still have Murray and whitfield county spots open.


----------



## Point Blank (May 12, 2006)

Hi there, I'm looking for 3 lease openings. If you have any I'd appreciate some info. Thanks.   Sean


----------



## satchmo (May 12, 2006)

*pm*

pm sent


----------



## greywolf (Jun 11, 2006)

i live in fannin and would be intrested in the gilmer /gordan lease e-mail me at rickytammy@etcmail.com


----------



## satchmo (Jun 12, 2006)

*pm*

pm sent


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Can you send me some info on the Murray and Whitfield county leases? Thanks


----------



## ray97303 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Looking for a club to join in Murray, or Whitfield County or somewhere close to Home*

I live in Dalton Ga! Could you please send information about your leases? Also I would like to see your property. Thanks Ray    ray97303@yahoo.com


----------



## satchmo (Jun 13, 2006)

*pm*



			
				ray97303 said:
			
		

> I live in Dalton Ga! Could you please send information about your leases? Also I would like to see your property. Thanks Ray    ray97303@yahoo.com


pm sent


----------

